# Rat Pack Show



## JohnT (Oct 19, 2015)

Last Friday, my two brothers and I all took our wives to the Buck's County playhouse production of Sandy Hackett's Rat Pack Show. 

The idea behind this show was to re-create the great Las Vegas rat pack shows of the 1960's. The show was produced by Sandy Hackett (son of the famous comedian Buddy Hackett) to be as close to the real thing as possible. Impersonators of Joey Bishop (played by Sandy Hackett), Dean Martin, Sammy Davis Jr., and Frank Sinatra all performed. 

This show was so great! I do not think I have laughed that hard in years. The funniest part of the show was watching Sandy Hackett just destroy hecklers during his set! 

If any of you have a chance to see this show (they are touring), I highly recommend it!!! Check out the link below..

http://www.sandysratpackontour.com/


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 19, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Here it is Monday (thank goodness) and once again the weekend was just a blur. To bring the weekend more into focus, I decided list what I did over the weekend.



JohnT talking tomorrow: 

*- Monday:* 
Worked all day, then watched the Giants lose to the Eagles on MNF. At least the wine was good!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 19, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> JohnT talking tomorrow:
> 
> *- Monday:*
> Worked all day, then watched the Giants lose to the Eagles on MNF. At least the wine was good!



Booo!!!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 19, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> JohnT talking tomorrow:
> 
> *- Monday:*
> Worked all day, then watched the Giants lose to the Eagles on MNF. At least the wine was good!


 

OK, Let me get this in here while I can... 

GIANTS - Sole possession of first place in the NFC East!!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 19, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Here it is Monday (thank goodness) and once again the weekend was just a blur. To bring the weekend more into focus, I decided list what I did over the weekend. Perhaps you folks would like to do the same?
> 
> 
> *- Friday:*
> ...


 

oops! I meant to start another thread with this...


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 19, 2015)

JohnT said:


> OK, Let me get this in here while I can...
> 
> GIANTS - Sole possession of first place in the NFC East!!!!!



I'm hoping you won't be able to say that tomorrow morning. I even wore my lucky Eagles sweat shirt that my son gave me about 10 years ago. I look like a Bill Belichick impersonator if he'd ever coach the Eagles, just better looking.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 19, 2015)

JohnT said:


> OK, Let me get this in here while I can...
> 
> GIANTS - Sole possession of first place in the NFC East!!!!!



Yes. I do acknowledge that my post tomorrow on "What's for dinner" may include _Corvus americanus._


----------



## JohnT (Oct 19, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Yes. I do acknowledge that my post tomorrow on "What's for dinner" may include _Corvus americanus._


 

LOL... 

I just figured that I would gloat while I still can..


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2015)

LOL That was funny!


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 19, 2015)

Feet will be up on couch, glass in hand.
JohnT I am with you!


Steve


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 19, 2015)

JohnT said:


> LOL...
> 
> I just figured that I would gloat while I still can..



Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 19, 2015)

Nuff said

Steve


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 19, 2015)

Well NY Rangers pulled it out


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 19, 2015)

Iggles up 17-7 at the half in a very sloppy game. I'm going to head out to a local tap and watch the 2nd half.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 19, 2015)

Giants don't want the ball. Every time they get it, they turn it over. They are absolutely sucking!


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 19, 2015)

Paul
Stay home [emoji3]

Steve


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok. The Force Awakens
The geek in me 

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 19, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> Ok. The Force Awakens
> The geek in me
> 
> Steve



Aside from the opening drive, the one good thing about tonight's game.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, it wasn't 27-0 this year, but not bad. I cannot believe all of the turnovers, on both sides. And penalties!

At least I am not eating _Corvus americanus_ tonight. Perhaps someone up North Jersey way might be choking down some _Haliaeetus leucocephalus_ if it weren't illegal (or ill-eagle). 



Boatboy24 said:


> Giants don't want the ball. Every time they get it, they turn it over. They are absolutely sucking!



There was a lot of suckage, from both teams. Seemed like WAAAAY more than 7 turnovers. Glad the Iggles D came through.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 20, 2015)

You know, it occurs to me that 4th and 33 is not a down and distance you see that often.



> 1st and 10 at PHI 38
> (5:34 - 4th) (No Huddle, Shotgun) PENALTY on NYG-M.Newhouse, False Start, 5 yards, enforced at PHI 38 - No Play
> 
> 1st and 15 at PHI 43
> ...


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 20, 2015)

Only listened to the first half. Had no idea which way it would go in the second half. Sounds like the second half was even uglier than the first, hard to believe. You can blame a little rust for Bradford's issues in the first few games, but the sixth game, argh. Only bright spot was Philly-D, nice they finally showed up at the end of the second series. Eagles would be sunk without them.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 20, 2015)

At this point, I can only express myself through images...


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 20, 2015)

Learned the hard way years ago NEVER to pick up Eli on my FF Team! Not even as a back up or spare. One week he looks like a Hall of Fame QB , the next a "special" olympics candidate........


----------



## JohnT (Oct 26, 2015)

Great Games (Giants at 4pm and Eagles at 8pm) ... 

While I can, I like to gloat. It in line with my "enjoy the moment" philosophy.

NYG, All alone in first place (NFC East)!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 26, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Great Games (Giants at 4pm and Eagles at 8pm) ...
> 
> While I can, I like to gloat. It in line with my "enjoy the moment" philosophy.
> 
> NYG, All alone in first place (NFC East)!!!!



Can't believe they pulled it off! OK, OK, we had a little luck and a few big plays, but I'll take the 'W'. Just wish I could've seen the game.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 26, 2015)

I think the 3 interceptions helped.


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 26, 2015)

I had a friend text me at 11:30 yesterday morning asking if I would be interested in going to against game. Problem was I didn't see. The f&ckin text until 4:00! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JohnT (Oct 26, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> I had a friend text me at 11:30 yesterday morning asking if I would be interested in going to against game. Problem was I didn't see. The f&ckin text until 4:00! [emoji23][emoji23]


 

Sorry about that.. A chance to see the NYG stomp on Dallas.. Guess you just need to watch it at home and drown your sorrows in some of the good stuff!


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 26, 2015)

That is where that bottle of Juan Gill came in! Also my truly favorite team Miami had a crushing victory yesterday as well!

Steve


----------



## TXWineDuo (Dec 18, 2015)

@JohnT,
Thank you so much for recommending to go see the Rat Pack show!!! 
Even though we are not of the age group to know or to have seen these guys, we do know some of their music. They are so good that we could close our eyes and visualize what it must have been like. 
We too recommend to everybody to go see them when they come near you!!!!
TXWineDuo


----------



## JohnT (Dec 18, 2015)

I still remember some of the jokes that Joey Bishop (a.k.a. Sandy Hackett) told in the opening. Gosh, I do not think that I laughed that hard in years. 

Glad you got to see the show!


----------

